# Micro nutrient



## Broder tuck (1 Feb 2016)

Hi ukaps

I have questions about buying an amount of micro nutrients. 10liter
This is what I can get hold of through my job, the WH bouyant Rika micro plus - art nr 600316

It contains B 0.33%, Cu 0,4%, Fe1,7%, Mn 0.84%, 0.062 Mo, Zn 0.24%, and finally K 1,0%.

more info on this at top of page 34 in this catalog
https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwia_fSIm9bKAhXLiCwKHZYQCEkQFgglMAA&url=http://www.weibullshorto.se/images/stories/kataloger/2016/gronyta2016.pdf&usg=AFQjCNHI03rm-x8TU_lSkW4sGb4jP9AXQw&sig2=e153UCJtZp2FOeoWF4jhgw&cad=rja

Is this product appropriate for the aquarium?
And I would also like to translate the percentage rates into grams per liter, in order to do a comparison
1,7%Fe in to grams perliter for an example.

cheers.
Tuck


----------



## Broder tuck (3 Feb 2016)

Any one know if *micro plus* is an ok micro nutrient?

Tuck


----------



## xim (4 Feb 2016)

I think the Cu is too high compared to Fe for me. 
The better choice is Rexolin APN which is on the same page of the catalogue, if you can find it. 
Rexolin APN is also included in http://rotalabutterfly.com calculator.


----------



## Broder tuck (5 Feb 2016)

Thanks for feedback xim. good notice there with Cu/Fe. Is it cupper that is too high or iron that is too low? seems like Fe is 4 times more than Cu. could it be an idea to increse the Fe to an higher level? something like  20 - 40 x  more?

I am also trying to figure out how to calculate the procentage numbers into grams per liter. anyome know how this is made?



Tuck


----------



## xim (5 Feb 2016)

Broder tuck said:


> Thanks for feedback xim. good notice there with Cu/Fe. Is it cupper that is too high or iron that is too low? seems like Fe is 4 times more than Cu.



It seems Cu is too high. Because Mn is about right ratio with Fe.
I mean when compared with popular trace mixes for planted tanks.



Broder tuck said:


> could it be an idea to increse the Fe to an higher level? something like  20 - 40 x  more?


Yes. It's what I have done. Starting with buying Fe-DTPA then Mn-EDTA, then H3BO3, etc.
Eventually, the only thing my trace mix does is providing Cu... Life would be much easier if I could find the right one. 
Can't you buy from the sponsors here?



Broder tuck said:


> I am also trying to figure out how to calculate the procentage numbers into grams per liter. anyome know how this is made?



Those percentages in the ingredient are based on weight.
For example, Fe 1.7% means there are 1.7 grams of Fe in 100 grams.
If your tank is 100 litres and you want to dose 0.1 PPM (Part per Million or milligram per litre),
then you need 100x0.1 = 10mg of Fe.

So the amount of the trace mix you have to dose to get 0.1 PPM of Fe is 100/1.7 x 10 = 588.2352941176471 mg.
It's basically the Rule of Three.


----------



## Broder tuck (9 Feb 2016)

Thanks xim, great help.

So if I have 20grams of Fe in an sollution, i would need 50ml fluid for 0,1ppm. 
Or is that too much?

Im actually trying to find out what an sertain pmdd is made of, I suspected the base solution to be the micro plus, but theese numbers does not fit good at all 

B 0.33%, Cu 0,4%, Fe1,7%, Mn 0.84%, 0.062 Mo, Zn 0.24%, and finally K 1,0%

Tuck.


----------



## xim (10 Feb 2016)

Broder tuck said:


> Thanks xim, great help.
> 
> So if I have 20grams of Fe in an sollution, i would need 50ml fluid for 0,1ppm.
> Or is that too much?



 Sorry, I can't answer that without knowing your tank size and the total amount of the solution that contains the 20 g of Fe. 



Broder tuck said:


> Im actually trying to find out what an sertain pmdd is made of, I suspected the base solution to be the micro plus, but theese numbers does not fit good at all
> 
> B 0.33%, Cu 0,4%, Fe1,7%, Mn 0.84%, 0.062 Mo, Zn 0.24%, and finally K 1,0%
> 
> Tuck.



I know that in some countries, they use the word PMDD for any kind of DIY fertiliser for planted aquarium, not just the original PMDD Paul Sears and Kevin Conlin used in 1996. But please help make it easier by explaining it more clearly. 

I'm not familiar with the trace mix you're referring to at all. But you can modify most trace mix to suit your need. It's just how much effort you're willing to put in and if it's worth it.


----------



## Broder tuck (12 Feb 2016)

My fault sorry, this is so interesting but difficult (in the morning before coffe)

If I  have this sollution of 20% Fe and want 0,1ppm in 100liters.
does it make 100gram/20% x 10mgFe = 50mg?
dose 50ml in each 100 liter?

sorry im feeling really confused about the mathematics right here.

tuck


----------



## xim (12 Feb 2016)

First of all, when there are metals in the water, the weight tends to be heavier than pure water.
Look at the Tropicas' liquid ferts for example, 250 ml of it weights 260 grams, not 250 grams like pure water.

But it's just a small difference. So it's OK to assume the weight of an unknown liquid fert just like water, i.e., 100 ml = 100 grams.



Broder tuck said:


> My fault sorry, this is so interesting but difficult (in the morning before coffe)
> 
> If I  have this sollution of 20% Fe and want 0,1ppm in 100liters.
> does it make 100gram/20% x 10mgFe = 50mg?
> ...



In your example, 100 ml solution contains 20 grams of Fe.
And you need to dose 10 mg of Fe.
So let's convert the gram of Fe to milligram by multiplying it with 1000.
That means the 100 ml solution contains 20,000 mg of Fe.

The rule of three:

If you need 20,000 mg of Fe, then you dump: 100 ml
If you need 1 mg of Fe, then you dump: 100/20,000 = 0.005 ml
If you need 10 mg of Fe, then you dump: 0.005x10 = 0.05 ml

In short, you forgot that 50 mg of water is 0.05 ml, not 50.


----------



## Broder tuck (13 Feb 2016)

Yes! Now i follow.

Thanx xim, really appreciated.

Tuck.


----------

